
All the music on the Voyager space probe's Golden Record - tommywilliams
https://open.spotify.com/album/2aes3JHRJc8u00dW5AVk6j
======
tommywilliams
I just stumbled across this Spotify Playlist of all the tracks, including an
introduction from the UN Secretary General, a range of music and 'The Sounds
of Earth'. All currently hurtling through space at around 17 kilometers per
second. I wonder how and who chose this selection.

